# Heart Murmur :(



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I took the girls for their yearly checkup today and the vet diagnosed Bailey with a heart murmur. I think that she said that it was a grade 3 but I blanked out for a bit when she started to explain that it could cause heart failure so that may not be right  My sweet girl will be 8 years old this June. She said something about a leaky valve in her heart that is causing it or something like that. Does anyone here have experience with this? Is it something that I should be worried about or see a specialist for? I just want to do what is best for her. I also had the vet check her teeth to see if they needed to be cleaned. In the 6 years that I have had her, she hasn't had them cleaned ever and the vet said that she does have some tarter but it's not bad enough to have to have them cleaned now. But she does have a fatty tumor on her belly that we have been watching for about 3 years now and it's gotten bigger so I am think of having that removed and her teeth cleaned while she is under anesthesia. Would the heart murmur affect her being put under? I don't want to put her life in danger over something that doesn't have to be done but the vet said that it will continue to grow and eventually have to be removed so I wanted to go ahead and get it taken out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Oh and Sophia's check up went super well! She is as healthy as can be


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh no! Will keep your sweet Bailey in my thoughts!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

My Micky is 7 and also has a heart murmur. His is grade 3. After he was first diagnosed, the vet recommended that we see a cardiologist just to get a baseline. We went to the cardiologist to get the ultrasound done. We got one the first year, and now we just go once a year to get a check up from him. We've had Micky since 8/08. He saw the cardiologist for the first time in 10/08 and had the ultrasound, then the next 2 years he went back in October as well and just had x-rays done to make sure his heart wasn't enlarging. So far, he's lucked out and hasn't had any enlargement. You're right about the leaky heart valve. That is the same kind of heart murmur that Micky has. It can cause heart failure eventually due to the heart just plain old wearing out from having to compensate for the leaky valve. Our cardiologist said one of the best things to do is keep their weight down. Extra weight can cause significant stress to the heart. We finally got Micky down to a reasonable weight. He also recommended that if you feed kibble to keep the sodium levels low, so feed a senior diet, which is generally lower in sodium. As far as dentals and surgeries go. Well our vet said that because of Micky's heart murmur he has a 1.5% higher chance of having a complication. Last time he had his dental, he also had a fatty tumor removed from under his chin. He did just fine. We may have just lucked out though, but that has been our experience with heart murmurs.

One other thing. If you get the ultrasound done, have them slightly sedate him. We didn't do that, and the day afterwards Micky was very sore all over from being held down during the procedure.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh wow , i have no advice but i will definitely be praying for bailey ! hopefully someone here will have some advice .


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Bailey...


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Truffles, my Coton de Tulear was diagnosed with a heart murmur when he was about 10 years old. It stayed low grade for years and when he finally passed away at the age of 17 it wasn't from his heart. So please don't worry too much. Have it monitored yearly, but don't be overly concerned unless it changes stages dramatically. Also, I noticed that there was a great variation of the grade different vets gave his murmur.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sorry. I really haven't done any research on heart murmurs or have any experience myself. So I'm not much help. I do know my mom's Persian cat had a heart murmur and he lived to be over 18 years old. I don't know what type of a murmur it was though.

You and precious Bailey are in my prayers.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I don't know about the grading of heart murmurs but my grandmother had a murmur due to a leaky valve and she lived a generally healthy life until 94 when her heart gave out. I know it was a very noticeable murmur, but she never had any heart trouble until very close to her end. And goodness, it was her time to go as her osteoporosis was really starting to make life unpleasant for her in that last year. So don't look at it as an early death sentence or anything if she seems healthy at this stage. 

Maybe ask your vet if lumping the teeth cleaning in with the tumor removal would be a good idea? I'm guessing that doing the tumor removal alone would be a pretty quick procedure like when my Tiff had a cyst in her skin removed on her back near her tail/spine.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Bailey! I don't know anythign about heart murmurs but she will be in my prayers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- not sweet little Bailey Grace. I'm so sad to hear this. 

If it were me, I would have her checked by a cardiologist just to be on the safe side. I've seen fluffs do every well with a heart murmur, but the leaky valve is where the true problem is. 

At this point, I would not put Bailey under anethesia. If you decide to have the fatty tumor removed, they can do a local and hold her still. I had a number of fatty tumors on Lhasas removed with only a local. 

Plaque on the teeth is a problem with the heart and heart problems help put more plaque on the teeth. It's truly a Catch 22. But if you can put off the dental until after you meet with the cardiologist, I think you will have more information and know what to do.

I'm sending huge prayers for this special little girl and hugs for you.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Skylar Sue had a heart murmur...and it did develop into congestive heart failure...she had the leaky valve thing going on....we did take her to a cardiologist at Purdue...and they were wonderful....very helpful....the ultrasound would be a good idea...Skylar was not sedated....and really had no problems from the ultrasound...but she was a very mellow girl...wanted to add...will be keeping your baby in my thoughts and prayers....


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jennifer -- not sweet little Bailey Grace. I'm so sad to hear this.
> 
> If it were me, I would have her checked by a cardiologist just to be on the safe side. I've seen fluffs do every well with a heart murmur, but the leaky valve is where the true problem is.
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the way it works with our vet. She will not do Micky's yearly dentals without an OK from the Cardiologist first. He seems to think that getting dentals is more important than the risk of going under.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies and encouragement. I appreciate all of the prayers that you are saying for her :wub: 

The vet that she saw today was another vet in the office of 3. Her regular vet was out sick. This particular vet has seen her before though. What I don't understand is why all of a sudden is this showing up and at a stage 3. She has been to the vet probably at least 6 times in the last year and it was never noticed. My plans as of right now is to go back Friday to see her regular vet and get another opinion on it and also ask him for a referral to a specialist. I just want her to have the best care possible from the beginning. The vet who saw her today didn't seem that concerned about it but it seriously worried me when she started talking about heart failure. She said that it was just something that they needed to keep an eye on and that if I noticed her breathing is different or that she begins coughing to take her back in. She also said that the teeth cleaning and tumor removal shouldn't affect her. They were going to do it at the same time that way she didn't have to be put under twice. I am going to ask her regular vet about this as well before I let them do it. I will keep you all updated on the situation when I find out more. Please continue to keep her in your prayers.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow Jenifer you must have went into shock ..After reading from some of the others it sounds like there Pets are living a normal long life thank God.Maybe your regular Vet can recommend a good Cardiologist for baby Bailey to go to..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is impossible to tell the cause and prognosis of a heart murmur without a cardiologist doing an echocardiogram. If it was my dog, I would not put it under anesthesia without having the heart checked first.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Samantha was 11 when she was diagnosed with a heart murmer; she had 2 or 3 (don't remember) more dentals after that before the vet felt it was too risky. With meds and regular checkups, she lived to be more than 15 years old.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jennifer - I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey. Tell her she has company with me.:wub::wub: I have mitral valve prolapse -- leaky valve that I think in the old days they called a heart murmur. Its very common in women. I go to my cardiologist every year (actually more since I'm on lipitor) but she does an echocardiogram once a year and just checks the progress. They used to worry about my dental appts and would give me antibiotics as prophylactics but a few years ago that protocol was changed by docs and dentists. I know there are meds for it and when my Yorkie had a heart murmur he was on a simple pill and lived a long life. Try not to worry and see a cardiologist for the best info. Glad that little Sophia is doing fine. Kisses and hugs to both of them and you. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jennifer -- just want to share a quick story about Lacie. 2 years ago at her annual, her regular vet, Dr. Patricia, had been called out to an emergency for a horse and I saw another (very young) vet in her practice. The young vet told me that Lacie had Grade 4 LPs and would need immediate surgery. I walked out of there thinking -- how could she have gone from a Grade 1 on her Right leg and a Grade 1/2 on her left leg so quickly, and was very upset. The Vet had me almost convinced that Lacie might never walk again.  Her dental was scheduled for the following week and I asked Dr. Patricia to check her patellas when she was under anethesia and explained what the young vet had told me. Dr. Patricia confirmed that Lacie's LP were still a grade 1 and less in her left leg and laughed and said -- that's the difference from just graduating from Vet school and having 25-30 years of experience.

So after you explained that your regular vet didn't see Bailey, I felt much better and remembered this story. I'm so glad that you will be taking her back to see her regular vet. You may hear a completely different story. At least I hope so.


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Bailey. My previous dog, Comet, had a heart murmur and past away last year from complications due to CHF. I believe his was a grade 3 when it was detected in late 2007 (it was eventually audible just with your ear near his little body). He was symptom free (apart from a slightly enlarged heart) until January of 2010. We did blood work and x-rays annually from the time it was detected but even then, he was "fine" around Nov 2009, and then started having severe symptoms of what turned out to be CHF around 1/10. The vets at that time gave him 6 months, but he made it 18 months.

With proper treatment, it can be handled, but it was very traumatic for me. As his symptoms progressed, it was very expensive to treat ($5+ / day for medicine) and required constant attention to his health, medicine multiple times per day, and frequent vet visits. In the end, his heart was roughly 3x times it's normal size!

That said, I wouldn't trade those 18 months for anything. All in all, he had a happy life and was relatively symptom and pain free up until the end when he had acute renal failure from the medications. 

I wish you the best with Bailey, and hope that everything works out. Feel free to PM me if you have questions or just want to talk.

Also, if you are in the N. California Bay Area, I can recommend a fantastic cardiologist. I went to UC Davis at first and was *very* disappointed in the treatment. I do not think Comet would have lived for 18 months if I had continued to see their cardio vet.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Jennifer -- just want to share a quick story about Lacie. 2 years ago at her annual, her regular vet, Dr. Patricia, had been called out to an emergency for a horse and I saw another (very young) vet in her practice. The young vet told me that Lacie had Grade 4 LPs and would need immediate surgery. I walked out of there thinking -- how could she have gone from a Grade 1 on her Right leg and a Grade 1/2 on her left leg so quickly, and was very upset. The Vet had me almost convinced that Lacie might never walk again.  Her dental was scheduled for the following week and I asked Dr. Patricia to check her patellas when she was under anethesia and explained what the young vet had told me. Dr. Patricia confirmed that Lacie's LP were still a grade 1 and less in her left leg and laughed and said -- that's the difference from just graduating from Vet school and having 25-30 years of experience.
> 
> So after you explained that your regular vet didn't see Bailey, I felt much better and remembered this story. I'm so glad that you will be taking her back to see her regular vet. You may hear a completely different story. At least I hope so.


Lynne's right about this too. 3 or 4 different vets have seen Micky over the years. Knowing he has a heart murmur too. They all say different things. Some can't even hear it. Others can hear it before they even listen with the stethoscope. That's one of the reason its good to see a cardiologist. That's all they do all day, is listen to hearts and deal with hearts. Regular vets deal with everything.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My german shepherd Grechen had a 4 at age 2,she lived another 10 years. Einie, my cocker was diagnosed with a 4 at age7 ,he lived another 5 years. We managed them both on meds and exercise. I know it can be devistating to hear your babies have a hear murmur but happily it can usually be managed.

Keep us posted .... hugs!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OH Jen. I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. Bijou was diagnosed around 9 or 10 w/a heart murmur. I was a mess when I first heard the news. He lived a long, happy life though...not crossing to the Bridge until he was 14. The murmur didn't pose any problems for him until maybe the last 6 months of his life. Having dentals of course was always an issue b/c of the murmur. We still had them done but not every year and not once he turned 11 or 12. Back then I didn't know how to care for his teeth like I care for B&E. So poor Bijou had really bad teeth and needed dentals. If you have taken really good care of Bailey's teeth then maybe she won't need dentals on a yearly basis. If she is 6 and your vet hasn't called for one then I would think that's a sign of good oral health. I can only speak from my experience w/Bijou as I'm sure the severity of murmurs varies from dog to dog. I do pray that Bailey will be ok and live life as if she doesn't have a murmur just as Bijou did. My inlaws have a jack russell w/a murmur and he is 13. Shows no problems either. You would never know he has one. 

I think consulting with a specialist is a good idea if you don't feel your vet knows the grade. In the end, you'll have that piece of mind of whether to have dentals done and what course of action to take with her treatment. 

Thinking of you and Bailey. xoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Jennifer, I'm so sorry to hear this....:grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sending hugs to you and love from Rocky to Bailey!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry about sweet Bailey! I know you were in a panic when you were told. I think actually a lot of animals (humans included) have heart murmurs and still continue to live a long time. I pray this is the case for Bailey. xoxo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Jennifer,
I hope that Bailey is okay.
Must be very worrying to hear that something was different 
than all her other checkups.

I have no canine advice for heart murmurs,
allthough most of the women on one side of my fam have mitral valve prolapse.
They are all active seniors.


----------

